# When did



## james dilley (Mar 21, 2004)

Yes I have been gone A week, So when did we Aquire this forum?? I think it will be A decent one too. Thanks for giving it to us..


----------



## Muskrat (Sep 4, 2005)

September 1. Check out the "Welcome" thread. :dance:


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2006)

Cool isn't it? Now that we have this forum why would anyone want to stray-off into cyberspace? I think we now have everything we need on one site.


----------

